# Something has to be done....



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Being a new member here I kept coming back because I saw how nice and friendly the community was.

I'm not sure what has changed...time and the odds I suppose...but it seems as though people's attitude have really began to change.

I'm sure I'll get flamed for this post but I believe it has to be said.

Judging people based on what they post is totally inappropriate.

Accusations are inappropriate.

Unjustified sarcasm and attitude is also inappropriate.

People have lives and backgrounds and personalities that none of us know anything about, and which are really none of our business. What gives any of us the right to judge the next person? I think some are abusing the anonomous nature of this forum by not giving everyone the respect that they would normally be giving on a face to face level.

I think other than in extreme cases (or in cases in which it is necessary) people should really keep their opinions, comments, accusations, and judging to themselves.

I think that is how the forum was intended to run at the beginning, no?


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Pamela wrote:
*Judging people based on what they post is totally inappropriate.*

Unfortunately, that's all we see of you. If you act like a twit on here, don't be surprised if you're treated like one. If, for example, you post comments asking how to best dodge paying duty and taxes, don't be surprised if some say that what you're doing isn't right, because it's not.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

You call it "dogding" taxes...I call it being informed and knowing in advance what taxes/duties apply to me and my situation so I can get the best deal. Is that a crime? Wanting to get the best deal? I'm new at importing and purchasing certain products from certain places. I'm also new at having a business and knowing what taxes are applicable, and which get written off and which don't. I'm also a student. There are advantages to both of these situations and I am trying to learn them. I thought posting a topic on it would allow for those with experience in these areas to give some advice and stories on experience.

I didn't realize I would be looked at as a 
"twit".


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Pamela wrote:
*I call it being informed and knowing in advance what taxes/duties apply to me and my situation so I can get the best deal. Is that a crime?*

It is a crime if you decide to sneak your equipment through customs (which is something you've stated you're thinking of doing).


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Avoidance of paying taxes is a crime.

Just ask Al Capone.

jfpoole, I heartily support your comments.

We do not support pirated software, so why should we be supporting obvious questsions for illegal activity?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

pamela wrote:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I have nothing to hide. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nothing except a Power Mac G4 in your car's trunk as you cross the border into Canada it seems.

Then self justifying it on top of that under the guise of "getting the best deal."

pamela wrote earlier:

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> All I have to do is figure out a way to get around the Canadian Tax...which at 14.5% would end up being around $450. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

macspectrum wrote:
*Nothing except a Power Mac G4 in your car's trunk as you cross the border into Canada it seems.*

Hey! How can you make such blatant accusations? We don't know her in real life, after all, so it's hardly fair!

For all we know, she could have a van


----------



## forrest (Mar 16, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, when you write that "...it seems as
though people's attitude have really began to change", I wish you had written "the attitude of some people...". Personally, I want to stand for what I believe in, and who I am, rather than to be lumped in with a group of people. Most of us here in ehMacLand believe and practice the idea of "live and let live". Some may take issue with things that are said, and take a view "over the top". Still, it is a free and open society we share here. If you disagree with things people are suggesting, or with what they are saying about you personally, then you have the right and responsibility for "setting them straight". I speak from personal experiences, and have been "raked over the coals" oftentimes for things I have said in this forum. Still, I have come away from each encounter a bit wiser, and have actually made a friend or two (albeit in a virtual sense). Hopefully, you will not let the views of some prevent you from experiencing this knowledge-sharing and friendship.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*pamela wrote:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I have nothing to hide. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nothing except a Power Mac G4 in your car's trunk as you cross the border into Canada it seems.

Then self justifying it on top of that under the guise of "getting the best deal."

pamela wrote earlier:

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> All I have to do is figure out a way to get around the Canadian Tax...which at 14.5% would end up being around $450. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

you just *love* to take things out of context don't you macspectrum







Your english teachers must have loved you...


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

i'm with you all the way, jfpoole

not so much in this particular scenario, but in the general philosophy

there aren't many people in this world that i hold back for, and asking me to not speak my mind in the sarcastic tone that it operates on is a weighty request.

i don't support beligerant badgering, just honesty.
stating the cold, hard truth is the most effective form of communication.
one doesn't need to sugar-coat to be respectful.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Pamela, when you write that "...it seems as
though people's attitude have really began to change", I wish you had written "the attitude of some people...". Personally, I want to stand for what I believe in, and who I am, rather than to be lumped in with a group of people. Most of us here in ehMacLand believe and practice the idea of "live and let live". Some may take issue with things that are said, and take a view "over the top". Still, it is a free and open society we share here. If you disagree with things people are suggesting, or with what they are saying about you personally, then you have the right and responsibility for "setting them straight". I speak from personal experiences, and have been "raked over the coals" oftentimes for things I have said in this forum. Still, I have come away from each encounter a bit wiser, and have actually made a friend or two (albeit in a virtual sense). Hopefully, you will not let the views of some prevent you from experiencing this knowledge-sharing and friendship.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

now if everyone could be like Dr. G







lol

First of all. I didn't realize that stating that "...it seems as though people's attitude have really began to change", would be taken as "everyone's" attitude. I would like to adjust that statement to say that "certain people's attitudes have changed".


"If you disagree with things people are suggesting, or with what they are saying about you personally, then you have the right and responsibility for "setting them straight"."


I wish I could take the view of "setting people straight". I used to, but then found it to be an effort in futility with some people here. It seems that some people in life just like to spend their time arguing and judging people instead of hearing their side. I actually tried to be "the adult" and contacted one member off of the forum to try and straighten things out and they just wanted no part of it...I just got more immature responses and sarcasm. 

"I speak from personal experiences, and have been "raked over the coals" oftentimes for things I have said in this forum."

Having come in late, it seems hard for me to believe that you were ever "raked over the coals"


Maybe I've spent too much time in the university environment. I am used to certain outlooks on certain topics and most students generally agree on any topic which involves money...lol. Nobody's personalities are soley judged on whether they snuck something across the border, or if they were short with someone once, or if they have a pirtated version of Photoshop. Either I have been a student too long, or some here have forgotten what it was like to be a student (if they ever were one). Or, I guess it could be both. lol.

I think I'll take Dr. G's advice. "I'll live and let live", and I'll "come away from each encounter a bit wiser" and I'll "not let the views of some prevent you from experiencing this knowledge-sharing and friendship". 

p.s. And I'll post less controversial topics. lol


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*and have actually made a friend or two (albeit in a virtual sense)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

you make it sound like that doesn't count.
i would say i have several friends here in ehmac that i would put on par with most of my friends in "real life"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, glad to be of service. I can't supply too many Mac-related bits of advice and expertise, but we have the MacMavens for that source.

Re "Having come in late, it seems hard for me to believe that you were ever 'raked over the coals'", let me just say that I have "paid my dues". Actually, the "give and take" can get a bit rough, but you seem to have taken you blows with courage and conviction, so I would not fret over what lies ahead. 

Yes, "live and let live" would be a fine way for the world to operate. Have you ever read Robert Fulghum's "All I Really Need to Know I Learned in Kindrgarten"? I give it to my students to read at the start of each semester.

So, "Keep the Faith". Paix.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

pamela typed:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> You call it "dogding" taxes...I call it being informed and knowing in advance what taxes/duties apply to me and my situation so I can get the best deal. Is that a crime? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I wonder what Revenue Canada would call it? pamela, you should call and ask them what "they" call it.

pamela typed:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I actually tried to be "the adult" and contacted one member off of the forum to try and straighten things out and they just wanted no part of it...I just got more immature responses and sarcasm. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I guess I am the person she is speaking of from the cache of emails I have from her.

Her last email was:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Do you or do you not have any interest in resolving this issue between us?

Type yes, or no only. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

To quote James T. Kirk; "I don't believe in the 'no-win' scenario" and so I chose not to respond.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

"Pamela, glad to be of service. I can't supply too many Mac-related bits of advice and expertise, but we have the MacMavens for that source."

Sometimes people need more than just technical advice 

"Re "Having come in late, it seems hard for me to believe that you were ever 'raked over the coals'", let me just say that I have "paid my dues". Actually, the "give and take" can get a bit rough, but you seem to have taken you blows with courage and conviction, so I would not fret over what lies ahead."


I'll try. I'm an emotional person and can't stand it if someone thinks badly of me, or misreads my intentions. I try to be a good person in life and live by my morals. I guess that's all I can do...also remembering that people here only see a tiny fraction of who I am, so I'll have to learn how to come across the right way. I'm still kinda new at this forum thing.


"Yes, "live and let live" would be a fine way for the world to operate. Have you ever read Robert Fulghum's "All I Really Need to Know I Learned in Kindrgarten"? I give it to my students to read at the start of each semester."


Never read it, but if you read my post on "what are people reading", you'll notice that I have a new routine and would gladly fit it in after my current read









"So, "Keep the Faith". Paix."

I'll try and keep plugging along, salud.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sniper, I see your point, but keep in mind that if I walked past one of my virtual friends on the street, I might just keep on going past this person. Personally, I don't care what a person looks like as a determining factor for friendship, but I would not walk past a friend. That is the point I was trying to make with that comment. Thus, this does "count", but in a different manner. I would probably be friends with Peter S. if he lived in his mansion in Ontario, or across the street from me here in St.John's. Now, Macspectrum is another story.........just kidding.  

Pamela, actually, Macspectrum is a perfect example of what I am trying to say. He has "raked me over the coals" as much as anyone, and yet there is actually more we share in common, and have shared viewpoints, than that which separates us (e.g., he has a Mac, and I have a ............well, let's not open up that can of worms again). We could be friends in the real world, and friends do not always have to agree with the other person. Thus, people here in ehMacLand will like or dislike you just out in the real world, and their likes and dislikes will be rational or absurd, just like in the real world.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
you missed your calling.
You should have been a diplomat.
Hank Kissenger has got nothing on you !


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Dr.G. wrote:
*(e.g., he has a Mac, and I have a ............well, let's not open up that can of worms again).*

Dude! You've got a Dell!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, be as the windchime -- in balance with it's emotional and intellectual self...strong yet flexible...unique and fascinating.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

[/QUOTE] I guess I am the person she is speaking of from the cache of emails I have from her.

Her last email was:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Do you or do you not have any interest in resolving this issue between us?

Type yes, or no only. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

To quote James T. Kirk; "I don't believe in the 'no-win' scenario" and so I chose not to respond.[/QB][/QUOTE]



> You know...I can't even begin to tell you how much you are getting on my nerves and how badly I wish you would stop this childish nonsense. I chose to keep it private...had I wanted people to know who I was talking about I would have said your name. I wish you had followed my lead and sent me a private message if anything in order to not invade my privacy and feelings.
> 
> And once again you post something out of context.
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you nicely to stop. This needs to stop, or I will report it to someone, somehow. You are crossing the line and I wish you would understand that.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Pamela, be as the windchime -- in balance with it's emotional and intellectual self...strong yet flexible...unique and fascinating.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

geez. Where did you get that one? It's like it was written for me. Thanks Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, it was written for you. This is the person I "see" from your online self. I know nothing else about you, other than what you have shared with the group. Still, I try to perceive things as a poet might.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, I actually took the Civil Service Test for Federal Employees to serve in the US State Dept. I asked for the Foreign Service, and my 3 countries of choice were Yugoslavia, Greece and Canada. This was 1972, and I had just come back from 3 months of hitch hiking around Europe with a backpack and a sleeping bag. I did quite well on the test, but I was still technically "drafted, but not called up for active service", so I could not be given this sort of posting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jfp, don't knock Dell computers. They are well made computers. Still, I wish that Apple had their market share. Someday soon..............


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Ouch! I can't believe I'm reading this.

Almost like Reality TV, Reality Internet?

Like any Community this type of thing alway creaps in.

It is the Human Condition .


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*jfp, don't knock Dell computers. They are well made computers. Still, I wish that Apple had their market share. Someday soon..............*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I have Dell Laptop PIII 500 as most of you will know. I have had offers on it but I'm very reluctant to let it go. It is rock solid. I've been doing 3D maya and formz and photoshop on it and it doesn't even hiccup. Sometimes I think there was a mistake in what processor was put in it...lol. I'm selling it to simplify though. I just feel like having PC's AND mac's around would be too complicated. 

Let's hope my mac experiece will be as good as my dell experience!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

pamela typed to macspectrum:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> And once again you post something out of context. 

I have repeatedly asked you nicely to stop. This needs to stop, or I will report it to someone, somehow. You are crossing the line and I wish you would understand that. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm not chatting about smuggling products across the U.S. - Canada border into Canada.

"I shall bend like the reed in the wind." - Dune, Frank Herbert.

pamela, leave me alone and you will find that i will leave you alone, but if you openly prmote "smuggling" as a justified means of reducing the costs of buying goods, then you should expect some backlash.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I'M SAVED I'M SAVED! I just started nosing around and found the "ignore user" option!! My macspectrum days are over!  

Live and let live....


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
f you openly prmote "smuggling" as a justified means of reducing the costs of buying goods, then you should expect some backlash.[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Awww, wottever is wrong wit' a littel smugglin'?

Us Ukies been smuggling borsch across borders for thousands of years, it's a national tradition.

Is a shame you have to come so hard on it!  

G/<

P.S. > I'm reporting you to the Borsch police, man.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Dr.G. wrote:
*jfp, don't knock Dell computers. They are well made computers.*

Oh, I'm not. I use them at work, and I've got three here at home. I just find it amusing that you've got the most posts here on ehMac and you still don't own a Mac


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*I'M SAVED I'M SAVED! I just started nosing around and found the "ignore user" option!! My macspectrum days are over!  

Live and let live....







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

darn it! it's just for private messages.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
my personal big knock against Dell is that I have run into a 2 of late at client sites.

I was upgrading the system for a client at their request. Something simple like installing a RAID Level 1 card and 2nd hard drive and hot-swap tray for data backup and off-site backup and redundancy. Dell put me through 4 hours of jumping through hoops just trying to get them to acknowledge:
1. whether or not the upgrades I was installing wold void warranty
2. getting technical specs from them so I could best match the 2nd drive to the original
3. tech. info. on how to set the original hard drive for "master" as opposed to the default "cable select" - this they never did
4. tech. support on how to get to the BIOS to make some changes 

Unfortunately, I had to bill my client for my time whilst speaking to Dell and being on hold.

The 2nd situation is when trying to help a client setup a software RIP they purchased from us, they constantly experienced failures. This was a self install and only through some deep digging and getting through the layers of tech. support at Dell would they finally admit that there was no way to lock down an IRQ to a PCI slot on that particular machine. This is vital for our RIP to work and is in the spec list I provide for clients that wish to install the RIP themselves.

The client ended up purchasing a non brand name computer for our RIP software and PCI card.

Both situations were remedied and both clients are now happily working with the solutions we provided.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Pamela wrote:
*I have repeatedly asked you nicely to stop. This needs to stop, or I will report it to someone, somehow.*

What exactly are you going to report? That he was mean to you?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, jfp, Pamela, I have a Dell Dimension 550mhz, with 512megs of RAM, an excellent video and audio card and a great set of speakers. Sadly, my son (who is in grade 10 and wants to be an architect) has virtually taken it over. I have to use my wife's old Dell Inspiron since she now has a new Dell laptop. Still, when I can get my academic life in order in the next few weeks, I shall order the iMac and bring some order to this household. 

Sadly, if Pamela is into architectural design, and is getting an iMac, guess which computer my son will want to use???? Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, word of advice, ignore those people that are "bugging" you and move on with your life here in ehMacLand. There was a person or two that were really at me for all sorts of things, sending me personal emails, just being a "you know what". These were in my early days in ehMacLand. Initially, I took everything that was "thrown" at me...then I fought back...and now I just ignore these persons and they have not said a thing to me ever since. They ignore me, I ignore them, and no one is upset. "Live and let live" is a saying that, like a fine gem, has many facets.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

No Moderators, just Public Officials, but people have to work these things out.

Dr. G has the right approach, he speaks with experience and wisdom.

This is a thread that is heavier than needed for this forum but this is also not a Police State.....


Have a Nice Day!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RicktheChemist:
*Again, where are the moderators in this.. tell me...

RtC*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ehMac barely qualifes as having moderators, regardless of having "names" under the "Moderator" area of the forums who are apparently moderators. Seriously, moderators do nothing here, and I barely see the reason to have them. Moderators are supposed to control heated arguements (like this one) and keep things peaceful, but everytime a problematic thread like this one comes up, it's always "ignored" or "let be" without action, or emailed to the major, ehMax, instead. Why email the major? Do moderators need a 2nd line of authority before taking action? C'mon...

This stupid thread should of been locked 2 pages ago. Pamela started to make a good and polite point, but then turned into senseless arguing, which SHOULD of been kept to email or private messages instead.

I don't know why people start public "whine" threads.... sheesh...

I'm not offending the moderators purposly, but if I did, I apologize. But the moderators need to pull up their socks and take aciton when needed - not have the attitude of "everything will be in good in the long run."


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

what was that saying?

"let he who is without sin cast the first stone."

i hate having to use my catholic school upbringing, but it seems like pamela's being singled out here. i haven't been here long either, but i'm sure there's a lot of us (myself included) that has done something wrong, or "illegal" at some point in their lives. if she wants to bring in a mac in her trunk past duty officers, so be it. it's her life. hell, i've snuck past airport security with illegal items too in the past. does that mean i deserve to be judged by all of you? no.

if you don't have anything productive to add to the original query, then don't post just to agitate.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hello all.. ehMax here.... back from vacation.  (I tend not to pre-announce when I'm leaving my house for a week)

Here's my 2¢. Well, since I'm the mayor its more like my $2. Anyway...

I haven't got a chance to catch up on all the threads on why _this_ thread started but I think its all in reference to the thread about paying duties and taxes. 

I have to say Pamela, that I don't think anyone was personally attacking you or calling you names or anything... just calling a spade a spade. You were openly talking about buying a Mac in the US and deliberately sneaking it across the border as to not pay any taxes. 

I, like quite a few other people, do have a problem with that. I can't believe that you would post that on a public _Canadian Mac forum_ and not expect anyone to have a problem with it. 

You described an action that you said you were thinking of doing and people had a problem with that. Unless I missed something....


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by ehMax:
*Hello all.. ehMax here.... back from vacation.  (I tend not to pre-announce when I'm leaving my house for a week)

Here's my 2¢. Well, since I'm the mayor its more like my $2. Anyway...

I haven't got a chance to catch up on all the threads on why this thread started but I think its all in reference to the thread about paying duties and taxes. 

I have to say Pamela, that I don't think anyone was personally attacking you or calling you names or anything... just calling a spade a spade. You were openly talking about buying a Mac in the US and deliberately sneaking it across the border as to not pay any taxes. 

I, like quite a few other people, do have a problem with that. I can't believe that you would post that on a public Canadian Mac forum and not expect anyone to have a problem with it. 

You described an action that you said you were thinking of doing and people had a problem with that. Unless I missed something....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Oh you missed plenty alright. You should go read the thread and read my original couple of posts and you'll see that I had no intention of anything "illegal". I was trying to compare prices and was trying to find out if anybody *actually* knew what you pay at the border. The following tongue and cheek comment is what people seemed to get all worked up over...

"Since I'm getting it shipped to just south of the border in blaine and bringing back across myself, I guess all it comes down to is whether I declare it or not...to have to pay the taxes...*grrrr*. Guess it depends if I believe that the Canadians have x-ray machines that scan your trunk for hidden items....lol. That would be a pretty obvious big box.....LOL"

YOU make the decision and see if I was "attempting to break the law". It just got out of control from there.

Also, There's been a few instances by one member in particular, privately and sadly publicly. I'd rather let this be though. I'm taking Dr. G's advice and washing my hands of it all.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*hell, i've snuck past airport security with illegal items too in the past.*

What was the item?... Say it was a Nikon Camera. Did you go into ehNikon: Canada's Nikon Community and post before you did it that you were going to buy the Nikon Camera in the US and sneak it over the border? If you would of, would you expect some of the members of ehNikon to have a problem with it?

Again, unless I missed something, nobody it personally attacking Pamela.. they just have a problem with the ethics behind buying something in the US and smuggling (or sneaking if that makes it sound better) it back into Canada. 

Its not an issue of she wants to do it so just let her. We all have to pay taxes. Yes, even when I was a student. I got OSAP up the keaster and it took almost 10 years for me to pay it back. I was student in graphic design and had to buy computers and software etc... I know what its like to be a poor student.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

quote: The following tongue and cheek comment is what people seemed to get all worked up over...

"Since I'm getting it shipped to just south of the border in blaine and bringing back across myself, I guess all it comes down to is whether I declare it or not...to have to pay the taxes...*grrrr*. Guess it depends if I believe that the Canadians have x-ray machines that scan your trunk for hidden items....lol. That would be a pretty obvious big box.....LOL"

YOU make the decision and see if I was "attempting to break the law". It just got out of control from there. 

-------

I don't think the "tounge and cheek" comment is what started it. After jwoodget made an informative comment about the implications of sneaking something across you replied:

"'Ive been screwed with customs so much between me moving up and down there as well as my husband, and all the immigration crap he has gone through..*my attitude sure is to try and sneak it by*. And later you further defended it by stating you're a student... $450 is a grain of salt ect...

So to answer your question... Yes, I do think you were comtemplating breaking the law and some members here had problems with it and said so.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

EHMAX..."Again, unless I missed something, nobody it personally attacking Pamela.. "

So I guess him saying the following isn't getting personal at ALL...:

"Remind me to never ever consider contacting your company The ethics do not seem to be there. If you will screw the system (government/taxes/smuggling ) then I am sure you will do the same to your clients . Just IMHO"

....followed by some unfounded comment from jfpoole 

"What's also funny is that she complains when people won't pay what she wants for her old laptop (which was overpriced in the first place)"


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Pamela wrote:
*....followed by some unfounded comment from jfpoole 

"What's also funny is that she complains when people won't pay what she wants for her old laptop (which was overpriced in the first place)"*

While I'm sure you'll dismiss this as "tongue in cheek", you said the following in this thread:

<blockquote>I've reduced it to $750 but that won't include the upgraded memory or cd-rw. (Those things are worth over $300 and I was just going to add them for convenience for the buyer..._but it seems people don't care and just want a cheaper laptop_)</blockquote>

You also said the following in this thread:

<blockquote>(I'm trying to sell my pc laptop right now and I'm getting a bunch of jackass low-ballers. Makes me almost want to keep it cuz they make me so mad...it's insulting and not worth the aggrevation.)</blockquote>

Sounds like complaining to me!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

jfpoole questioned his sanity without using an emoticon;
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Gah, I've been agreeing with macspectrum a lot lately. Is it a sign of the coming apocalypse? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Didn't you see the 4 horseman, of said apocalypse, have a press conference earlier today?


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*should have known I wouldn't get a straight answer.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

Sorry, it's late in the evening. It's way past my bedtime! Plus, I don't keep any of the demographics here. You'd have to talk to someone else about that. I think someone had a map and someone else has some statistical data, if I do recall correctly.

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*But I guess indirectly it does answer a few questions I had. Too many men, not enough women....guess y'all have too much time on your hands. That explains the behaviour.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

No furhter comment.  

James


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by james_squared:
*<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
[qb]should have known I wouldn't get a straight answer.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

Sorry, it's late in the evening. It's way past my bedtime! Plus, I don't keep any of the demographics here. You'd have to talk to someone else about that. I think someone had a map and someone else has some statistical data, if I do recall correctly.

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*But I guess indirectly it does answer a few questions I had. Too many men, not enough women....guess y'all have too much time on your hands. That explains the behaviour.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

No furhter comment.  

James[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Very well behaved. Thank you james.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*Rimshot is the little drum roll followed by a cymbal crash to accent a Henny Youngman type joke.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

Well, I stand corrected. I'll have to go and edit my above post to reflect my new found knowledge.

I suppose the *drum fill* is when we're waiting for something exciting to happen. Like when The Fonz was going to jump over the barrels on Happy Days.

James


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Is that like a "frank-furhter"?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

And to think I got harassed for my yogurt post in the appropriate "canadian kitchen".

 

It's a man's world.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

On ehMac we don't keep any statistics on member gender (say that 3x quickly).

We see people as people. Disembodied posts they may be, but people they are.

(single tear slowly rolls down cheek)


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*On ehMac we don't keep any statistics on member gender (say that 3x quickly).

We see people as people. Disembodied posts they may be, but people they are.

(single tear slowly rolls down cheek)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


I'm surprised you haven't invented an emoticon for that one...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

all in good time.
patience is a virtue.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

pamela resigned herself to:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> It's a man's world. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't think Pamela Anderson would have that same view of the world.
Her name is Pamela and she is from B.C. !!!

What a coincidence !!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*pamela resigned herself to:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> It's a man's world. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't think Pamela Anderson would have that same view of the world.
Her name is Pamela and she is from B.C. !!!

What a coincidence !! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I sure hope that was sarcasm. If anyone knows it's a man's world it would be her...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

She seems to have worked it to her advantage.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

lol..yes. She sure has. I should have whored myself out instead of getting an education and entering a male dominated profession. I guess it's not too late though! Heck..I could kill two birds with one stone! Work all day, then during breaks do lapdances! Geez...now I have a way to pay for all of that computer equipment! And I was going to do it the old fashioned way...silly silly me.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

We could say, c'est la vie, and try to be a little more understanding some times, but then we're human and therefore are faliable. So its great to have u here Pamela.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chealion:
*We could say, c'est la vie, and try to be a little more understanding some times, but then we're human and therefore are faliable. So its great to have u here Pamela.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thank you Chealion...it's nice to have you here too


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Faliable? Speak for yourself Chealion !!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

As for Pammy Anderson, it's an age old story.

Young girl from small town gets discovered.
Girl gets breast implants.
Girl gets lips "done."
Girl gets calf implants.
Girl get liposuction. (I'm not going there)
Girl becomes sex symbol.
Girl makes millions.
Girl gets rock star.
Girl "does" rock star on video.
Video goes all over internet.
Girl gets upset.
Girl gets breast reduced.
Girl leaves rock star.
Girl goes back to rock star.
Girl leaves rock star.
Girl becomes her own industry.
Girl gets breasts enlarged.
Girl gets rock star #2.
Girl get Hep B.
Girl blames rock star #1.
Girl makes it official with rock star #2.
Girl now member of PTA and teaches Sunday shcool.
Girl just becomes your average neighbourhood mom with a 44" chest and body to match.
Girl gets "stripper" pole for bedroom for practice.

If I had a nickel for everytime I heard that story....


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RicktheChemist:
*I am starting to like Pamela.. she speaks her mind.. I like that...


Cheers,

RtC*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"Starting"?! ouch! lol


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RicktheChemist:
[qb]I am starting to like Pamela.. she speaks her mind.. I like that...


Cheers,

RtC*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"Starting"?! ouch! lol[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh wait a minute...do you mean "me" or the other one? LOL


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RicktheChemist:
*Oh.. I did not mean it that way.. I "love" you I swear...

Pamela Anderson sucks... ummm wait.. male audience.. Pamela Anderson is ugly...

RtC*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

lol...as macspectrum would say..."well which is it? up or down, black or white?" then he'd use that guy hitting his head on the brick wall.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RicktheChemist:
*Oh.. I did not mean it that way.. I "love" you I swear...

Pamela Anderson sucks... ummm wait.. male audience.. Pamela Anderson is ugly...

RtC*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

But do you really thing Pamela Anderson sucks/is ugly??? Since it seems like I'm the only female around you can all tell me what you *really* think. I'm quite interested.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

pammy a. does suck (as shown by video with rock star #1), but i wouldn't call her ugly.

she's succesful, rich, posed for playboy, can suck a tennis ball thru a garden hose....

what's not to like?

U think Kid Rock doesn't have women throwing themselves at him? And he chose our little Sunday school teacher, pammy.

Love stories always get me all choked up.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

So, two completely different opinions. I'm not surprised. I guess it all comes down to personal taste.

Strange thing, being a decent looking and charasmatic female in life...I feel sorry for those who aren't because it sure makes everything tougher. Other obstacles I suppose though.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I guess it all comes down to personal taste. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
otherwise we would all be eating vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good Lord!!! I leave on page three of this thread........I post my usual nightly wish/prayer for a peaceful goodnight in the Monster Thread.........and I wake up to seven pages of bickering. I agree with Heart on this whole situation -- "Dr. G has the right approach, he speaks with experience and wisdom." I trust that he meant my experience as a pacifist and the wisdom I have gained from this forum.

I won't try to tell people to calm down, in that it is not my right to try and "cut off" free speech. It is starting to get personal, and various members of our community are seemingly trying to provoke angered responses. I have a feeling that in a day or so there will be enough anger throughout the world that the "problems" we might be experiencing here in the cloistered confines of the Town Hall "...won't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world". So, vent all you want, just please be careful what you say as you venture up the ladder on this thread, because you may meet those same people on the way back down the ladder. Just a thought.

Speaking of venting, "van-tastic"!?! If my grandfather was still alive he might say (with his strong Jewish accent) -- "Vell, I'll tell you Mr.Vagner....". Macspectrum, the jury is still deliberating.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, I just gave you a St.Patrick's Day "gift" over in the "Did Dr.G. finally get a Mac" thread over in the Canadian Kitchen. I hope it helps, at least for today. "Keep the faith".


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*should have known I wouldn't get a straight answer. But I guess indirectly it does answer a few questions I had. Too many men, not enough women....guess y'all have too much time on your hands. That explains the behaviour.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

So now you are trying to turn this whole thing into a male vs. female thing?!?

That's classic...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*
But do you really thing Pamela Anderson sucks/is ugly??? Since it seems like I'm the only female around you can all tell me what you *really* think. I'm quite interested.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pamela Anderson is not attractive, IMO... She happens to have purchased an extremely large pair of breasts and doesn't mind showing them when ever it's convenient... In North America, that's all it takes to become "Rich and Famous".

Rarely does cosmetic surgery make things better, for another example, look at Loni Anderson! She used to be quite attractive. Scary now... However, she never could hold a candle to Jan Smithers (Bailey Quarters on WKRP)! Ah, those jeans...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. typed on his Dell:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Macspectrum, the jury is still deliberating. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jury?  I didn't even know there was a trial.  
Uh oh, is this one of those "military tribunal" things? Lemme just check. (goes over to window and breathes in air) Nope, not Amercia! I smell socialized medicine in the air. Whew! I got nervous there for a second.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*But do you really thing Pamela Anderson sucks/is ugly??? Since it seems like I'm the only female around you can all tell me what you *really* think. I'm quite interested.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

I think she's quite gross because she's very artificial. She also seems to be very superficial. Further, without the kilograms of makeup and what not, she's not very attractive at all. I also think she has very little talent and it's a shame to see people like that get ahead in the world. I don't know what's more pathetic; her or her legions of 'fans.'

James


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

WOW! It took me two coffees to go through this thread, this morning. Thanks for the laughs everybody! 

It's amazing what can happen overnight (seven page threads, declaration of war...







)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, we will have to buy you your own Second Cup or Starbucks to help you get through the Monster Thread. Have you hit the post promising you a new Mac yet??? The one we send you might be a bit more powerful/faster than the one promised, since you took so long to get to that page.

Macspectrum, YOU were the one who wanted a "verdict" on the "vantastic" pun. Not wanted to be seen as the "ugly American", I brought together 12 of your peers to reach a decision. All I know is that they have requested from the judge the legal definition of third-degree manslaughter. Thus, the jury is still deliberating.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
Now where did you find 12 people that could be considered my peers?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Bjornbro, we will have to buy you your own Second Cup or Starbucks to help you get through the Monster Thread.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(er-hmm) I drink my coffee with the common man. I buy from Tim Hortons® (single sugar, double cream).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, sorry about the TH slight. Would you believe that I drew a blank as to this outlet as a source of coffee, even though I love their coffee, moreso than Starbucks or SC. Chalk it up to old age...........Sorry. I shall send you a "roll up the rim to win" prize instead for this faux pas. OK?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jfpoole:
*Pamela wrote:
....followed by some unfounded comment from jfpoole 

"What's also funny is that she complains when people won't pay what she wants for her old laptop (which was overpriced in the first place)"

While I'm sure you'll dismiss this as "tongue in cheek", you said the following in this thread:

<blockquote>I've reduced it to $750 but that won't include the upgraded memory or cd-rw. (Those things are worth over $300 and I was just going to add them for convenience for the buyer...but it seems people don't care and just want a cheaper laptop)</blockquote>

You also said the following in this thread:

<blockquote>(I'm trying to sell my pc laptop right now and I'm getting a bunch of jackass low-ballers. Makes me almost want to keep it cuz they make me so mad...it's insulting and not worth the aggrevation.)</blockquote>

Sounds like complaining to me!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

maybe you should have included what came before that....seems like you've been taking lessons from macspectrum on taking things out of context...

"Thanks for your words of encouragement Tomac Like I've said before...you mac people are just SO much nicer than the pc people 
(I'm trying to sell my pc laptop right now and I'm getting a bunch of jackass low-ballers. Makes me almost want to keep it cuz they make me so mad...it's insulting and not worth the aggrevation.)"

And yes...guess I DID complain...I suppose...my mistake. Offers of $400 IS something to complain about. SO sue me.

and when I said "...but it seems people don't care and just want a cheaper laptop"...where is the complaint there? Its a fact...people asked me if they could buy it without the upgrades because they wanted a cheaper laptop. Now you're just looking for stuff to pick on.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, let me tell you that it was not easy. Judge Jason Jinglestars kept throwing out the preemptive requests for jury non-selections. Luckily, there was a Mensa meeting in town, and we told them that there would be IQ enhancement refreshments served after the trial. 

Wait..................the jury is back. The courtroom is hushed...............the verdict is being announced..........................
Macspectrum is being conviced of "jaywalking". In Newfoundland and Labrador, "jaywalking" is trying to walk the chicken across the road to get to the other side. You have been sentenced to community service, playing a Henway piano for various local elderly care homes here in the city.

Your lawyer asks, "Your honor. What's a Henway?" 
The judge replies, "About a kilogram or two."
 

Case dismissed.......................


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

And the statement you made isn't personal?: "Those posts do nothing but prove how shallow and petty you are.."

Didn't you say..."You know. I have to say something here. I think it's totally inappropriate to be judging someone based on what they post."

Look... honestly, if you post on a Canadian Mac site about buying a Mac in the US and sneaking it over the border, you can expect to get a little heat about it. Really, its nothing personal.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, if you can't get someone to stop taking "shots" at everything you say, and you can't "kill them with kindness", try humour!!! (notice the Canadian spelling, Macspectrum).


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Pamela wrote:
*maybe you should have included what came before that....*

I did include it (as a link to the entire thread), I just highlighted the most relevant passage.

*and when I said "...but it seems people don't care and just want a cheaper laptop"...where is the complaint there?*

As it's difficult to determine tone when communicating online, it's hard to say if that's a complaint or not. After the "jackass low-ballers" comment, though, I'm more inclined to say it was than it wasn't.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jfpoole:
*Pamela wrote:
maybe you should have included what came before that....

I did include it (as a link to the entire thread), I just highlighted the most relevant passage.

and when I said "...but it seems people don't care and just want a cheaper laptop"...where is the complaint there?

As it's difficult to determine tone when communicating online, it's hard to say if that's a complaint or not. After the "jackass low-ballers" comment, though, I'm more inclined to say it was than it wasn't.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

yeah well it seems like a few things are being misinterpreted. Apparently I have to change my forum communication strategies. Can't talk here like you do in real life. Guess that's what those over exaggerated "emoticons" are for.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

People, people!
Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*People, people!
Can't we all just get along?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


whatever....
next.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
[qb]People, people!
Can't we all just get along?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


whatever....
next.[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


oops...oh my....it seems I forgot to add an "emoticon" after that last comment. I wouldn't want you to take it the wrong way afterall....here it is...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

posted by pamela about jfpoole:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> seems like you've been taking lessons from macspectrum on taking things out of context... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

jfpoole, 
Were we both in the same "taking things out of context for fun and profit" 101 class?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
[qb]<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
[qb]People, people!
Can't we all just get along?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


whatever....
next.[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


oops...oh my....it seems I forgot to add an "emoticon" after that last comment. I wouldn't want you to take it the wrong way afterall....here it is...
 ....darn...I'd do the head against brick wall one...but I don't know the sign. Oh well...you get the idea. [/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*should have known I wouldn't get a straight answer. But I guess indirectly it does answer a few questions I had. Too many men, not enough women....guess y'all have too much time on your hands. That explains the behaviour.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Over 160 posts in a month. I wonder who has too much time on their hands. That's five times what I have written in months.

Sure, I've done my share in harassing Dr. G. to finally get a Mac and got into some argument with jfpoole over Iraq and France, but I still greatly appreciate their contribution to ehMac and actually quite enjoy their wit. And I think that respect I feel for them is reciprocal (correct me if I'm wrong, here, guys!  ). So considering that I managed to get through all those days at ehMac without getting flamed, maybe I could be of some advice to you. May I suggest to you that you write less and put more thought in your contribution to ehMac. You might be less surprised about how some of your writings are interpreted. Also, always take (at least) one deep breath before replying to anyone. That works in real life, too. And, please, by all means, don't ever bring it down to an all boys thing. Generalisation can sometimes get pretty nasty (History has a few harsh lessons for us, in that respect.)

You mentioned earlier in this thread that we shouldn't judge people by what they post. You are right about not judging people, and, believe me, I am not judging you as a person and I never did. But read this carefully and try to remember it when you post: in an online community, you are what you write, and nothing else. *And everything you write means something.* The term is _stylistics._

I hope you find your voice. And your place in ehMac.

May peace be with you, and with all of us.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

macspectrum wrote:
*Were we both in the same "taking things out of context for fun and profit" 101 class?*

I thought you taught that class!

"Always two, there are. A master, and an apprentice."


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)




----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

jfpoole took out of context:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> "Always two, there are. A master, and an apprentice." <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah, young apprentice, soon the Jedi will fall and then we shall rule the Empire !


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jfpoole:
*Hey! How can you make such blatant accusations? We don't know her in real life, after all, so it's hardly fair!

For all we know, she could have a van *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

Now, that's funny.

I might even say...oh, I can't do it...yes, I must...no...yes...no...yes...

*inner struggle with angel and devil on opposite shoulders*

That was *van*tastic.

I'm so sorry.

James


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

how many women are in this community?


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*how many women are in this community?*<HR></blockquote>

Hello,

Some of the lonely single guys might say, "not enough!?!?!"

*drum fill*

[edit: should be *rimshot*] [see below]

James


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

james_squared,
You'll have to wait for Dr. G. tomorrow to get a ruling on "vantastic."


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

james^2,
*drum fill* - that would be "rimshot"


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

macspectrum wrote:
*Ah, young apprentice, soon the Jedi will fall and then we shall rule the Empire !*

Do I get to wear a cape and choke people over the phone?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

should have known I wouldn't get a straight answer. But I guess indirectly it does answer a few questions I had. Too many men, not enough women....guess y'all have too much time on your hands. That explains the behaviour.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

james_squared wrote:
*That was vantastic.*

That's the worst pun I've heard all week


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

jfpoole took out of context;
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Do I get to wear a cape and choke people over the phone? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Patience.... We must move slowly for now, but soon, very soon the time will come.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*james^2,
*drum fill* - that would be "rimshot"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

Are you sure?

I thought a rimshot was only a basketball term?

I think I need another ruling on this one.

James


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

pamela judged;
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> should have known I wouldn't get a straight answer. But I guess indirectly it does answer a few questions I had. Too many men, not enough women....guess y'all have too much time on your hands. That explains the behaviour. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Were you talking to me!? I said were you talking to me!? 'Cause I don't see nobody else standin' here !


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

james_squared failed to use emoticons when writing:
*I think I need another ruling on this one.*

macspectrum's right. It's a rimshot.

Gah, I've been agreeing with macspectrum a lot lately. Is it a sign of the coming apocalypse?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

james^2 took out of context;
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Hello,
Are you sure?
I thought a rimshot was only a basketball term?
I think I need another ruling on this one.
James <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rimshot is the little drum roll followed by a cymbal crash to accent a Henny Youngman type joke.

Now, "money shot" is a whole different thing. We won't discuss this.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RobTheGob:
*<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
[qb]should have known I wouldn't get a straight answer. But I guess indirectly it does answer a few questions I had. Too many men, not enough women....guess y'all have too much time on your hands. That explains the behaviour.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

So now you are trying to turn this whole thing into a male vs. female thing?!?

That's classic...[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh get a grip. That was meant for *the boys* who were out harassing last night. I guess you had to be there. This isn't one of those *threads* you can read the next day and pretend to understand or give your two cents worth after it's done. lol

I love boys. I married one









But I should say, yes, as a female, I am in a male dominated profession, so I am very aware of it. And yes, this forum is also very male dominated. So what of it. I've usually used this to my advantage in life. So no, I'm not turning this into a "male/female" thing. Just playing with the boys.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

And having said that.

May this thread rest in peace.

Amen.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

dé·tente    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (d-tänt, -tät)
n. 

1.	A relaxing or easing, as of tension between rivals.
2.	A policy toward a rival nation or bloc characterized by increased diplomatic, commercial, and cultural contact and a desire to reduce tensions, as through negotiation or talks.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*dé·tente    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (d-tänt, -tät)
n. 

1.	A relaxing or easing, as of tension between rivals.
2.	A policy toward a rival nation or bloc characterized by increased diplomatic, commercial, and cultural contact and a desire to reduce tensions, as through negotiation or talks.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Well said Macspectrum, well said.

Until the next thread...

(nobody ever thought I'd say something like that to him did they  lol )


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

RobTheGob wrote:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>Rarely does cosmetic surgery make things better, for another example, look at Loni Anderson! She used to be quite attractive. Scary now... However, she never could hold a candle to Jan Smithers (Bailey Quarters on WKRP)! Ah, those jeans... <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

100% with you there, RTG. Of course some men like tops and some like bottoms.

And she was a brunette as well wasn't she. Then so was (in no particular order) Elizabeth Taylor, Sofia Loren, Audrey Hepburn, all considered "classic" beauties OF THEIR DAY. Marilyn Monroe (for all her natural charms), Jayne Mansfield, Farrah, Lonnie A. etc. "blondes" by choice not chance with corresponding un-augmented assets. (An entire separate thread to discuss where it got them could issue from here.)

Considering the "shape" of women today, I think a shift has occurred to a more "structured" profile of "sculptured" beauty. Although I admire the look of fitness in the female form the current ideal is IMHO shifting to look less feminine and more masculine. Is this a response to the "male dominated" work world? 

SIde reference: Pamela wrote <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>But I should say, yes, as a female, I am in a male dominated profession, so I am very aware of it. And yes, this forum is also very male dominated. So what of it. I've usually used this to my advantage in life. <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I admire your "spunk" Pamela. (May I call you Pam?)







Great attitude regarding the world you live in. The same world my daughter is growning into as we speak. And if there are resources you have that you are willing to use to get ahead, fine. I try to teach my daughter to recognize opportunities and respond to them within the morals and values we have tried to teach her to live within. As an adult, the choice remains hers.

Wow is this thread becoming Monster TWO?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Oh man I had to look it up...

SYLLABICATION:
sty·lis·tics
PRONUNCIATION:
st?-l?s?t?ks
NOUN:
(used with a sing. verb) The study of the use of elements of language style, such as metaphor, in particular contexts.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Also a music group if I recall?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by rhino:
*
I admire your "spunk" Pamela. (May I call you Pam?)







Great attitude regarding the world you live in. The same world my daughter is growning into as we speak. And if there are resources you have that you are willing to use to get ahead, fine. I try to teach my daughter to recognize opportunities and respond to them within the morals and values we have tried to teach her to live within. As an adult, the choice remains hers.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The spunk is purely genetic. I've tried to tame myself but it's an effort in futility. I've learned to live with it and take some of the blows when they come. In general though I'm quite happy with myself thank you very much.lol

anyway...

As for *ahem* using my "resources". I think I need to clarify that. Don't want anyone to get the impression that I'm a pam anderson. I too was raised Catholic (does that mean anything anymore?lol) and have "morals". I know that I have "the looks" (the red hair is hard to hide)...but being in the Masters program I'm in wasn't aquired on "looks" or anything other than hard work. So yes, I suppose at first glance I might have an apparent advantage...but one must back that up with something. I'd hate to be one of those "helpless females". Or else I could go the route of Pamela Anderson *shudder*.


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

macspectrum asked:

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*Also a music group if I recall?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

to which fül has to answer:

Indeed. It was (still is, actually  ) a 70's R&B group (in a 'The Temptations' fashion) whose hits were mostly ballads. Interesting harmonies, assuming one appreciates that kind of music. I, for one, do.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, you shocked me when you wrote that "Sure, I've done my share in harassing Dr. G. to finally get a Mac". I never saw it as a harassment..........more like a request....built upon a question.....wrapped in a quandry.........boxed in a wish.....and bound together in a demand.......along with a threat of physical violence. Wait, that is harassment. Sorry, no more shock.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

YAWN


would someone do the internet a favour and remove this band wasting thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RtC, I did not start this thread, nor have I monopolized the postings on this particular thread. Thus, any son or daughter of Monster Thread stemming from this thread is not of my doing. It will be like the two brooms that longed for a baby broom, but could not have one because they had not swept together yet.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*That was meant for *the boys* who were out harassing last night.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

As Vinnie Barbarino might say, "where?", "who?", or even, "what?"

James


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Pamela:
*
Oh get a grip. That was meant for *the boys* who were out harassing last night. I guess you had to be there. This isn't one of those *threads* you can read the next day and pretend to understand or give your two cents worth after it's done. lol
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jeez, you're telling me to get a grip... I guess you *did* say you were emotional.

The beauty of a forum format is that regardless of when I started reading it, I *can* read it from the beginning. 

It just seems that when you started losing your debate, you blame it on the fact that you're a "poor female" in a male dominated world. I simply said it was a classic line. And it is...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

This thread has run its course and I do wish to see it dead. So... die thread, die!


----------

